# need help finding a born on date?



## hulkmag (Apr 2, 2004)

My father just bought a 1430 cub cadet and we were trying to find out when it was made because it only looks like a couple years old.The guy who owned it last kept it top condition.My mother said she saw a poster at the local cub dealer(not lowes or tractor supply)and said they had one on the poster that looked just like it and it was 1980. I don't think it is that old.Anybody know when this model came out?Oh, yeah its a 14hp kohler twin,hydro,38 cut.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I think it is under the bottlecap on this model.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Try some cub sites on yahoo should be an ID section somewhere in one of the groups


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't think that old either. I was thinking early 90s. I know a buddy of mine owns one just like that and back in 97-98 he mentioned it was about 6 years old, but I don't know for a fact if he bought it new. I would guess 1992-94.

Andy


----------



## hulkmag (Apr 2, 2004)

yeah 92 was about what i was guessing.


----------

